# Tell me the Good and Bad of Festina watches



## Cypher (Jun 3, 2006)

I know quite a few flashaholics are also watchaholics and I need your input. 

My wife want to get me a new watch for Father's Day. I have never had a nice watch and a Festina caught my eye the other day. I don't know the model but it is quite similar to the Tour de France chronograph version. Yellow face, blue dials inset. I tried it on and I love it but what's their story. Good for the money? Overpriced? What do you think?


----------



## Cypher (Jun 3, 2006)

BTW, I know that this watch is nothing compared to a lot that are discussed here but until I get out of school even this one is pushing it. I could get it for around $200. What are some other watches in the price range that you all like?


----------



## s.duff (Jun 3, 2006)

i'm not really familiar with festina, but as far as nice watches to go with within your price range, i'm a big fan of seiko, marathon, and the canadian coast guard homage. orsa makes some really nice stuff as well, and if you are into sport watches, gshock is always great.


----------



## Amonra (Jun 4, 2006)

I have this one : http://www.sorelleronco.it/Prodotti/Orologi/Festina/sport/f8996.htm 
It's a nice watch. have it for about 2 years with no problems excpt for the battery running out, haven't replaced it yet.

Festina is a renouned European watchmaker that has been around for 104 years so i guess that has to mean something


----------



## bjn70 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a Festina that I bought about 5 years ago.

1) After getting into watches recently, when I compare my Seikos/Citizens/Sandoz/Invictas to the Festina, the Festina appears to be a real cheap watch.

2) I bought a used Casio quartz recently for $15 to use as a beater. When the battery died I opened it and found a Japanese Miyota movement inside. When the battery died in my Festina I opened it and found the exact same Japanese Miyota movement inside.

If you want a good European watch, check with brands like Titoni and Tissot. If you want a good watch otherwise check with Seiko and Citizen.


----------



## Cypher (Jun 10, 2006)

Well, I didn't get the watch I was looking at. I got a cheap one on clearance and a B42XRGT instead. I guess I know where my priorites are. My wife couldn't believe it. It is literally beyond her comprehension. We've been doing this for a couple years now so she just accepts it now. Anyway, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 10, 2006)

A good, enlightened choice 

For future reference in that price range Citizen, Seiko and Hamilton make very good watches. I especially like some of the Citizen perpetuals. I have one and it is a great watch. List is well over $200 but you can get them from authorized dealers for around $200.


----------



## s.duff (Jun 10, 2006)

the seiko monster series can be had for about $100 used, and those are really nice watches. i love the fact that it is an automatic and looks great, not to mention the modding possibilities.


----------

